# The $20 Paint Can Canfan



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

HEY GUYS AND GALS, HERE'S SOME PICS OF A 250-300 cfm CAN FAN...I'M NOT SPENDIN' $300 TO MOVE AIR


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

i'll give more details later but my grow room needs me right now


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

that sure is a pretty color blue. hahaha lol jk


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

a few more
  oh,...and the thing is quiet !!...prolly more than 300 cfm


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 22, 2008)

would love to have somemore details that is great idea.. where did u get that fan .. i would think if u gave us a tutorial guide it would become a sticky cause this would solve alot of peoples problems.. IMO.. it sure has given me an idea... thanks


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

yes stoner,...i'll def put full plans up...this thing WORKS!!...it's been about 3 hours now and the temps are 71.2f......thats all the testing i need...the 3rd pic is my hygro sensor...it's in the "shade" per instructions


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2008)

by the way,..thats a 1000w HPS


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 23, 2008)

the total cost of the canfan was $12


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 23, 2008)

the fan was $10 at k-mart and the paint can was in my garage....i used my can opener to remove the bottom and drilled several small holes on the side at the top and fastend the fan grill to the can with zip ties....i cut away most of the fan cage after putting it on the can....really easy when you look at it . the fan moves about as much air as a normal A/C vent...not sure about the actual CFM but i can touch my cooltube after it's been on awhile...i'll still put up super detailed plans, but since i did'nt take pics while building, i'll build another one and take detailed pics along the way....but like i said...really easy to build and quiet and the best part is that the darn thing really works well..if you have ventilation problems then i would try this FIRST...... inline fans are'nt cheap..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 23, 2008)

well,....just got back home....the light has been on all day and i can still rest my hand on the cooltube..room temps dont get over 76f


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice. I would definitely make a list of ingredients and detailed plans and I'm sure it will become a sticky. Great idea. Take care and be safe.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

now, that is sweet setup of fans, I ll try this first with next new grow room soon... which is 12ft x 11 ft and 9 ft tall,  sweet!!


----------



## BuxParway (Oct 11, 2008)

nicely done can't wait to try for myself


----------



## orstalk (Oct 11, 2008)

brillaint. great job. why did you have to rewire the fan?

Are you using 1 or 2 lights for your space?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

wouldnt that be smiliar to a booster fan? dont booster fans have a hard time once you put a drag on them, decreasing the cfm's increasingly?


----------



## orstalk (Oct 12, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> wouldnt that be smiliar to a booster fan? dont booster fans have a hard time once you put a drag on them, decreasing the cfm's increasingly?


could you please elaborate on that?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, simply put, booster fans dont move as much air from what i was told, but im not really a pro, so dont take my word for it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 15, 2008)

booster fans need air being pushed to them in order to maybe come close to their ratings. need stats on this build. what kind of fan, whats it rated for(cfm)?


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 9, 2008)

nice job Puff, might have to try this one out for the veg room, fans are really cheap ATM due to winter, and we got a few paint cans in the shed!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*I hate to break up your idea buddy but my 8" maxfan is the strongest fan I have ever seen or felt! First time I powered it up shot out of my hands and blew papers ALLL over my room!

Makes like HURRICANE KATRINA!!!

Let us know how the paint fan works!*


----------



## jester1040 (Nov 17, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I hate to break up your idea buddy but my 8" maxfan is the strongest fan I have ever seen or felt! First time I powered it up shot out of my hands and blew papers ALLL over my room!
> 
> Makes like HURRICANE KATRINA!!!
> 
> Let us know how the paint fan works!*



How much was the 8" fan setup?  If it is close to the twenty dollar mark I will check it out.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

Puff, do you have two fans running that stringer? 1 blowing, 1 sucking out a vent?...bb...


----------

